# Game #32: Los Angeles Lakers (24-5) @ Phoenix Suns (19-12) - 12/28



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Monday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PST
Where: US Airwats - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or illegal method *
*Previous Game: L 127 - 132 vs Golden State Warriors*











*Phoenix Suns (19-12) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 



















* Los Angeles Lakers (24-5) 

Starters: 









[PG] Derek Fisher







[SG] Kobe Bryant








[SF]Lamar Odom









[PF] Pau Gasol







[C] Andrew Bynum *




*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....NOCHANCEINHELL!*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight. Should be a good game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

No excessive complaints about the officials please.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That goes for you too. 


6-2, Suns with over 9 mins left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

10-10 with 6:47 left. 

Bleh. This sucks. I have to listen to the Lakers broadcasters.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lopez with tip in. maybe he's not useless.

Bynum easy inside.

Nash comes back with a **** you 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, what a pass. Nash across the court to Dudley for easy jam. 

Then Dudley with a pass of his own to Lopez. 7-0 run. 



20-18, Suns 2:58 left.

2 FTs coming from LA though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow Lopez at the buzzer from like 15 ft out. 


25-23, Suns at the end of 1. 

Lopez leading the way with 6 pts, and 3 rebs. Shocking.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Stream cut, but it's back. Been Barbosa/Dudley show in this 2nd qrter. Outscored em 10-3 so far in it.


35-26, Suns 8:44 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bench had been playing well for awhile but it's time to get Nash back in. Lakers cut the lead in half. 


44-38, Suns 5:09 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pick n roll, Nash and Amare, throws it up and1.

Lakers commentators complaining. They've been fair though for the most part.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Kobe's on fire. He cut it 3 by himself. 




Jrich/Hill suck. Put in Budley and Barbosa.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's destroying them inside and out. Has 10 straight pts for us.

Then Kobe over Jrich.

Nash drives it in gets fouled with 2.7 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

56-50, Suns at the end of 2. 


Amare 15 pts (6-9) 5 rebs

Bad shooting from both teams. Our rebounding has been surprisingly good, and bench. The difference right now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I just started watching again. 

Fisher shoved Nash and got Ted. 



Looks like it's been all Nash and Frye. 


74-66, Suns 4:51 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye drains a 3 with assist from Jrich. And Dudley got fouled as he hit it. Missed FT


Then off a steal, Jrich drains a 3 with assist from Frye. 


82-66, Suns 3:39 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash and Amare pick n roll, and Amare with jam. It's poetry.


Can't let them get in it like other games. Keep it going.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kobe tried to take it down the court with time running out, Frye with the block! 


89-77, Suns at the end of 3. Lead was 17.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lopez looks like a completely different player. 


98-84, Suns 9:34 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley continues to rain 3's. Proving more and more that he was the best part of the Jrich/Diaw and Bell trade.

Then now Dragic for 3. 

In the first half, the team hit 2 or 3. 

108-89, Suns 6:37 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats on the win. That was an *** kicking.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks. This was one this team needed.

I was worried up until a min ago, with the way Suns gives up leads and how quick they were shooting. 

But Phil put in the bench.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 118, Lakers 103*

Amare 26 pts (11-17, 6 rebs

Dudley 19 pts (6-10), 7 rebs, 3 assists

Nash 16 pts (5-11), 13 assists


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> Frye drains a 3 with assist from Jrich. And Dudley got fouled as he hit it. Missed FT
> 
> 
> Then off a steal, Jrich drains a 3 with assist from Frye.
> ...


I was at this game and the crowd went absolutely bananas when this happened. It was so great because there were so many laker fans there and they were pretty loud until this run.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Good win, but I also wonder how much of an impact Artest would have made in this game?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

bircan said:


> Good win, but I also wonder how much of an impact Artest would have made in this game?


A lot, they're a soft team. Artest is their toughest player and with Walton out too, they are very thin at the SF spot. 

Also, Richardson sucks worse than Diaw


----------

